

PURE Plagiarism of my personal Website - attackemartin
http://www.marcozanobini.com/
its a 1:1 copie of my personal award winning website http://attackemart.in
======
kls
Have you looked at the HTML is it a direct rip-off or did he redevelop the
same idea. Either way there is no way around the fact that it has been modeled
after your page, so much so that it would seem that he grabbed your page and
added his info. I am assuming that this was mostly coded by you? If it is the
product of a few jQuery plugins glued together then it I can understand
someone reproducing the effect, but if there was a lot of custom HTML to
develop it then you have a clear case of plagiarism.

~~~
maxharris
I just looked at the source for both sites, and it's obviously a direct copy
that the other guy edited extremely lightly. The variable names and comments
are exactly the same. (He did take the trouble to translate some of them from
German to English.)

~~~
kls
Yeah it looked like a direct copy to me to, but I always like to highlight any
doubt before I assume guilt.

------
maxharris
This is why we need a government. He's stolen your intellectual property (a
clear initiation of force), and you should be able to seek redress. There is
only one organization that can ultimately serve as an objective arbiter
between you and the thief: the government.

I would send him an email about it, and if he didn't take it down within a few
days, I'd sue him.

------
janmonschke
He didn't just copy the code, but he also put his name on it and gave it a GPL
license.

<http://cl.ly/1h0t1o1g283i2S0W371A>

~~~
kls
Wow that is pretty bad, lifting the code is bad enough but throwing a GPL
license on it is a pretty crappy thing to do, if it got into the wild you
would have a mess on your hands from people that believe that they have a
legitimate right to use the code base. It is a good thing you caught it when
you did, did you check github and other sites to ensure that he did not throw
the code up there and take credit for it.

------
attackemartin
my site is <http://attackemart.in>

1:1 copie

~~~
dhoelzgen
Unbelievable! Never thought that someone who points out to be a web designer
could do this.

------
attackemartin
alright... i contacted him... the site is down permanently

